# [Q] any way to increase virtual memory?



## be smart" (Dec 17, 2015)

When i was checking my free storage today i found that the phone is using virtual memory so are there any way to increase it to 512mb or 1024mb for better multitasking especially for 512mb ram devices like my Lumia 620 

```
www13.0zz0.com/2015/12/17/22/400546034.png
```


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes, look here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/test-build-10572-t3241559


----------

